# Halloween Scrapbook witches party.... need a name



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi guys so I'm trying to make a flyer for my Halloween Witches (Scrapbook) gathering that I'm going to do in October and wanted a cute name for it, but I'm coming up blank. That's when I thought who better to ask than you amazingly talented and witty people here on the Halloween forum with me. Looking for cute (not too long) name ideas for the invites asap so I can get them sent out..... Needs to be all age and gender friendly (tho it will mostly be females here), and not sure that little ones won't see the invites so it can't be anything too crude  Thnx guys.
-Gothikren

edited to say I completely forgot to mention I'm intending for it to be similar to the witches wingding (tea party) things some of the other memebers in the past have had or will be having, and it will include food etc, but the main focus will be scrapbooking that day.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know  That's a tough one.

How about something along the lines of:
Cauldron Crafts
Black Hat Society Scrapbooking Club
Spooky Scraps
Black Cat Scraps & Screams Party
Salem Scrapping Soiree


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Those are some great names! All I can think of is 'Across the Moon Scrapbook Party'


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love that Salem Scrapping Soiree! I LOVE to scrap! I have so much Halloween scrapbook stuff I could open my own store!


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Omg I love it!!!! That's so cute thanx  U rawk.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

No problem - I can mod the invite if you want, add your picture with distorted features or whatever...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is awesome! Foxfish would you do one for me? I have just returned from a trip and I am really pushing time to get invites out for the Be WITCHY party. I want to send them by email and Facebook.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Sure, I can post it later, do you want a picture of yourself in the invite?
What are the dates & times?
Anything in particular that you want me to inclued?
My language is French or English so I might get some American spellings wrong!


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

I am guessing this is your face?
Tell me what else you want to add if anything?


----------



## keylimemeredith (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like you've already had a few suggestions for your Halloween scrapbook party. 

If you are still looking for some great ideas or for others who want to save tons of time and energy planning a Halloween scrapbooking or stamping retreat head over to www.KeyLimeCrops.com.

We just released our "Ghoulfriend" Getaway party plan.







We know that ghouls just wanna have fun and everything about this party is designed to be hauntingly fun! Enjoy a monster mash playlist and bewitching activities that will have you cackling with pleasure. We've designed the crop especially for retreat planners, so you'll find loads of time saving devices. (don't worry - anyone can benefit from our ideas, not just retreat planners)

Digital invitations, sample agendas, darling custom designed signs to set a bewitching mood in your crop room, original games with adorable printables, a to-die-for "ghouls just wanna have fun" make 'n' take with custom designed elements, ideas for an entire weekend of Halloween menus, printable signs for your eating areas (anyone like to join us in the Black Cat Cafe? How about the Bootiful Bistro?)and more. Seriously! You'll also find our timesaving master supply list and organizers, as well as a darling digital kit to use with your decor or your own personal scrapping. Every aspect of the ghoulfriend getaway is seriously spooktacular!!









Best of luck with your plans! 
Key Lime Meredith


----------

